# friolero - un fular para la friolera



## Superfra

Estoy redactando un breve texto informal y muy directo en el cual hay un listado de personas/roles. Uno de esto es la friolera, es decir esa persona que suele sufrir mucho el frío. Tengo que encontrar la palabra para usarla como sustantivo. Y al parecer "chilly" no se puede usar de por sí sola, sino acompañada ya que es un adjetivo. ¿Veis factible la siguiente opción?

Un fular > para la friolera 
=
A scarf> for the chilly one

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Mr.Dent

"the chilly one " would suggest somebody who is currently chilly or cold, not somebody who usually suffers a lot in cold weather. "The person who is sensitive to cold" would be better, or "the person who always suffers from the cold".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Friolera, como nombre, puede referirse a una persona (mujer), como tú dices.

Pero el nombre 'friolera' puede referirse también al tiempo, a 'un período o racha de frío', así que, cuidado con eso.


Creo que en inglés se dice 'sensitive to cold', no 'chilly'. Te pongo el enlace de este diccionario;

friolero - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


----------



## Ferrol

The person who is always feeling cold


----------



## jilar

Hablas de un listado de personas y anotas


Superfra said:


> Un fular > para la friolera


Y sí, ese texto, yo entendería que friolera refiere a una mujer que se resiente por el frío normalmente, o que lo achaca antes que otras personas.

Es decir, sobre lo que estás preguntando.

Pero tiene razón Cerros al comentarte:



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Pero el nombre 'friolera' puede referirse también al tiempo, a 'un período o racha de frío', así que, cuidado con eso


En tu caso se entendería como:
Un fular > Para el frío (esto es, cuando hace frío)

Si es lo que tú supones, el resto del listado podría ser:
Un gorro > para el calvo (una persona calva que debe proteger la cabeza)

Pero si es lo que comenta Cerros, el listado podría contemplar cosas como:
Un gorro > para la solera (cuando hace mucho sol y la persona agradecería ponerse ese gorro)


----------



## dalv

Ferrol said:


> The person who is always feeling cold


I agree 
"a scarf for the one that's always cold"


----------



## gengo

dalv said:


> "a scarf for the one that's always cold"



That's good, but it doesn't convey the idea that the person is female, so I'd change that to "a scarf for the lady who's always cold."  My father was a friolero and always wanted to turn up the thermostat in winter, but my mom was the opposite and always replied, "Oh, you're always cold!"

Another way that I would express this idea is this:  a scarf for the lady who hates the cold.


----------



## jasminasul

Quizá en este contexto quedaría más gracioso who chills easily (?)


----------



## Superfra

¡


Mr.Dent said:


> "the chilly one " would suggest somebody who is currently chilly or cold, not somebody who usually suffers a lot in cold weather. "The person who is sensitive to cold" would be better, or "the person who always suffers from the cold".


Gracias pero no puedo usar esta opción. Tiene que ser un texto muy breve. Es copy, básicamente. Tiene que existir una manera más directa.


----------



## Superfra

Esta opción podría ir pero no sé si se puede usar como verbo: to chill. Entiendo que to chill es otra cosa, como relajarse.


----------



## jasminasul

¿Quién va a leer tu traducción? No es exactamente friolera, sino más bien coger frío, pero yo creo que sirve.


> “Would love to see a post on what you wear and carry with you when you travel and what you pack for your stay/how you organize things,” writes a reader named MP. So let’s start with the one item that always goes in my carry-on no matter where I’m traveling: a silk-and-cashmere scarf from Chan Luu, because—and we can all say this together because I’ve said it so many times—it’s the perfect weight (nicely light), and airplanes can be temperature torture chambers and I chill easily.


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

How about - Ms/Miss Popcicle.


----------



## jasminasul

Popsicle, pero, qué gracioso. Me encanta.


----------



## gengo

BLUEGLAZE said:


> How about - Ms/Miss Popcicle.



I'm afraid that could be easily misconstrued to mean that she has an icy personality.


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

gengo said:


> I'm afraid that could be easily misconstrued to mean that she has an icy personality.


Miss Iceberg - for sure.
Could also be Miss Popsicle Toes.

Lyrics from the song Popsicle Toes:

But Your Tierra del Fuegos
Are nearly always froze.
We gotta see saw
until we unthaw those
Popsicle toes.
Popsicle toes.
Popsicle toes are always froze.
Popsicle toes.
You're so brave to expose all those popsicle toes


----------



## Obnubilado

"for the girl who feels the cold"

No utilizaría "chilly" porque normalmente se refiere a un estado temporal - "It's so chilly today."


----------



## jilar

¿Y a ningún nativo se le ocurre un sufijo que añadido a la raíz COLD, así como en español se añade -lero/a a FRÍO, pueda servir para este nuevo concepto?
Sé que el asunto de traducir friolero ha sido tratado en varios temas y mayoritariamente se tenía que recurrir a una frase explicativa, es decir, no había palabra como tal, y si la había era sólo conocida, y empleada, en regiones muy concretas. Nada a nivel global.

¿_Coldie, coldy, colden_ ...?
Entiendo que _colder_ no funciona ya que aunque -er se usa para formar el agente (work> worker), en este caso es la forma comparativa del adjetivo (más frío que ...)


----------



## gengo

jilar said:


> ¿Y a ningún nativo se le ocurre un sufijo que añadido a la raíz COLD, así como en español se añade -lero/a a FRÍO, pueda servir para este nuevo concepto?



No, not really.  The closest thing to a one-word equivalent is "cold-natured."

It's kind of odd that we don't have a set word for this in English.


----------



## jilar

Sí, pero incluso con _cold-natured_ había dos formas de entenderlo, dicho por nativos. Ahí lo hablamos friolero - soy muy friolera

Y la palabra que funciona en algunas zonas sería _nesh_, que no recordaba.


----------



## gengo

jilar said:


> Sí, pero incluso con _cold-natured_ había dos formas de entenderlo, dicho por nativos. Ahí lo hablamos friolero - soy muy friolera



In that thread, most of the comments against "cold-natured" are from Brits, so it seems to be a BE/AE difference.  Only one American disagreed with it, and I disagree with that person.  In the context of talking about not liking the cold, there would be no confusion whatsoever with "cold-natured."  In fact, I find it hard to imagine a situation in which I would use "cold-natured" to refer to a person's personality.  Usually, we just say "cold," or "cold-hearted."  If you search for "cold-natured" you'll see that it is used in the sense of friolero.


----------



## Brimstone

gengo said:


> That's good, but it doesn't convey the idea that the person is female, so I'd change that to "a scarf for the lady who's always cold."  My father was a friolero and always wanted to turn up the thermostat in winter, but my mom was the opposite and always replied, "Oh, you're always cold!"
> 
> Another way that I would express this idea is this:  a scarf for the lady who hates the cold.


My mother is a friolenta es la forma en la que se utiliza en México. Nunca he escuchado friolero o friolera para referirse a alguien a quien le afecta el frío...En todo caso, una friolera serie una serie de cosas o un montón de cosas.


----------



## Mr.Dent

"The one sensitive to cold" is best in my opinion. If it is too long, then cold-natured is second best, because as we have seen there is some disagreement as to how it would be interpreted.


----------



## Obnubilado

gengo said:


> No, not really.  The closest thing to a one-word equivalent is "cold-natured."
> 
> It's kind of odd that we don't have a set word for this in English.  There is a word in Japanese that's a perfect match for friolero (samugari, 寒がり).



Soy hablante nativo del inglés y nunca he escuchado la expresión "cold-natured". De hecho me parece bastante extraño. Si tuviera que adivinar el significado, (sin saber lo que quiere decir) diría que tiene que ver con alguien antipático. 

I'm Irish, so maybe that's why. It could be American English, but if you want to be understood globally, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## jilar

¿Y uniendo cold y nesh?
Coldnesh. En inglés tenéis una facilidad asombrosa para este tipo de formaciones.

Nesh da idea de alguien blandengue, débil, que no resiste, ... Unido a COLD, ya se especificaría ante qué es débil esa persona. Y eso significa ser friolero/a.


----------



## jasminasul

Chica, pues qué problema.
Yo Miss Popsicle lo entendería, mientras que cold-natured siempre lo entendería como que tiene un carácter distante.
He visto a veces Mr. Always Warm and Miss Always Cold.


----------



## gengo

jasminasul said:


> ...cold-natured siempre lo entendería como que tiene un carácter distante.



While I don't think I have ever in my life heard it used in that way.

If anyone is interested, just google the term and see what comes up.  Here is the very first hit I got.

_A cold-natured person is someone who more often feels cold than warm. Cold-natured people tend to be cold even when others around them are warm or when they experience higher temperatures. _


----------



## jasminasul

Es ambiguo entonces.


> Cold-natured does not mean 'feels colder than other people'.
> It is only used to refer to their emotional and psychological makeup. Someone's 'nature' is their core being. (Incidentally 'hot-natured' and 'warm-natured' mean different things. A 'warm-natured' person is caring and sensitive. A 'hot-natured' person is impetuous and fiery.)
> Phrases that indicate that someone feels cold all the time might include:
> 
> *cold-blooded* (which can also mean cold-natured). This is from comparison between 'warm-blooded animals (which can regulate their own body temperature) and cold-blooded ones (which can't)
> *cold-sensitive* (or 'sensitive to cold')
> *feels the cold* (thanks Chris H)
> English expression for "cold-natured" without emotional connotation?


----------



## gengo

jasminasul said:


> Es ambiguo entonces.



Globally, perhaps, but where I live, not in the slightest.


----------



## Spellman

A fuerza tiene que ser sustantivo? Como es texto informal/copy, tal vez estaria bien decir simplemente "for the cold" (para el frio). Si no, como muchos han dicho, si tendría que ser frase mas larga. :/ 
Mis intentos:

- for someone who's always cold
- for those who are always cold
- for those who hate the cold


----------



## Obnubilado

jilar said:


> ¿Y uniendo cold y nesh?
> Coldnesh. En inglés tenéis una facilidad asombrosa para este tipo de formaciones.
> 
> Nesh da idea de alguien blandengue, débil, que no resiste, ... Unido a COLD, ya se especificaría ante qué es débil esa persona. Y eso significa ser friolero/a.



"nesh" no existe en inglés, ni como palabra ni como sufijo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Obnubilado said:


> "nesh" no existe en inglés, ni como palabra ni como sufijo.


Some people think the opposite: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NesNesh
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/es/amp/ingles/nesnesh
Don't Be Nesh
Apparently it is the perfect match for " friolero", although it might not be the best choice if its use is limited to just certain dialects.


----------



## Obnubilado

Marsianitoh said:


> Some people think the opposite: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NesNesh
> https://www.collinsdictionary.com/es/amp/ingles/nesnesh
> Don't Be Nesh
> Apparently it is the perfect match for " friolero", although it might not be the best choice if its use is limited to just certain dialects.



It's a dialect term, only used in certain English regions. As I said, it would be incomprehensible to the majority of English speakers. Where I live, in the west of Ireland, we wouldn't know what "nesh" means. We have lots of dialect terms for certain things, but I would never use one in a translation (for example we call shoes you use for sport "runners", but it would be idiotic to use this word in a translation).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Obnubilado said:


> It's a dialect term, only used in certain English regions. As I said, it would be incomprehensible to the majority of English speakers. Where I live, in the west of Ireland, we wouldn't know what "nesh" means. We have lots of dialect terms for certain things, but I would never use one in a translation (for example we call shoes you use for sport "runners", but it would be idiotic to use this word in a translation).


I agree, and I said as much myself,  but the word exists.
The same words were discussed here /https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/friolero-soy-muy-friolera.3543149/


----------



## OtroLencho

Brimstone said:


> My mother is a friolenta es la forma en la que se utiliza en México. Nunca he escuchado friolero o friolera para referirse a alguien a quien le afecta el frío...


Tengo una amiga mexicana que se dice "friolenta" referiéndose a esa caracteristica... ¿tampoco has oído esa palabra?


----------

